# [Gelöst]Samba nicht installierbar

## Hanisch

Hallo,

in meinem Gentoo als Gast unter Host aptosid wollte ich mir Samba installieren:

```
# emerge -av samba
```

Es gab aber einen Fehler:

```

...

]>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake shared-build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5182:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake shared-build || die "emake shared-build failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1/work/tdb-1.2.1'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

In /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1/temp/build.log steht:

```
...

make: *** [pytdb.o] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.samba.org/samba/DTD/samba-doc

manpages/tdbbackup.8.xml:2: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.samba.org/samba/DTD/samba-doc"

 DocBook V4.2-Based Variant V1.0//EN" "http://www.samba.org/samba/DTD/samba-doc"

 ...

```

Was ist hier los? Ich habe auf meiner Platte nur noch 1,9 GByte Platz.

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Sun Mar 27, 2011 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326169

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326169

 

Ja, und was machen wir da, um Samba installiert zu bekommen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Mit welcher python Version versuchst du es denn?

Siehe zb 

```
# eselect python list
```

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Mit welcher python Version versuchst du es denn?
> 
> 

 

```
# eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6

  [2]   python3.1 *

```

Wie installiere ich die "richtige" Version?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Finswimmer

Das steht doch im Bugreport, dass du die Version 2.x nehmen musst.

In deinem Fall, wie auch im Report erwähnt, eselect python set 1

Installiert sind beide Versionen, du legst mit eselect nur fest, welche Version als Standardversion genutzt wird

----------

## Hanisch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> eselect python set 1
> 
> 

 

Wie und wo gebe ich das an?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Necoro

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   eselect python set 1
> 
>  
> 
> Wie und wo gebe ich das an?

 

Du hackst das als root in deine Konsole? Was denn sonst?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hanisch

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du hackst das als root in deine Konsole? Was denn sonst?  

 

Da passiert bei mir gar nichts.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Necoro

Wenn du jetzt ein "eselect python list" machst siehst du den Unterschied. Immer dran denken, dass die meisten Linux-Programme nach dem "no news is good news"-Motto fahren -- ergo: keine Ausgabe: Alles in Ordnung.

(und für alle anderen Fälle hilft eine Änderung deines Shell-Prompts, dass dir den Rückgabewert des zuletzt ausgeführten Programms anzeigt)

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Ja, und was machen wir da, um Samba installiert zu bekommen?

 

Wieso liest Du Dir den Link nicht durch? Hapert es mit dem englischen?

So langsam aber sicher ist das echt anstrengend mit Dir, weil man Dir alles Stück für Stück vorkauen soll.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo Necoro,

so, jetzt mit 

```
# eselect python set 1 

# emerge -av samba

```

ist Samba installiert. Leider wird es nicht automatisch geladen, auch nachdem ich die /etc/samba/smb.conf aus /etc/samba/smb.conf.default durch Kopieren erstellt habe.

Wie startet man nun Samba bzw. beim Systemstart?

 *Quote:*   

> (und für alle anderen Fälle hilft eine Änderung deines Shell-Prompts, dass dir den Rückgabewert des zuletzt ausgeführten Programms anzeigt)

 

Wie ändert man das und wie hast Du das bei Dir eingestellt?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Necoro

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Wie startet man nun Samba bzw. beim Systemstart?

 

/etc/init.d/samba start

rc-update add samba

Du solltest wirklich erst einmal Gentoo-Dokumentation lesen. Das steht da nämlich.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (und für alle anderen Fälle hilft eine Änderung deines Shell-Prompts, dass dir den Rückgabewert des zuletzt ausgeführten Programms anzeigt) 
> 
> Wie ändert man das und wie hast Du das bei Dir eingestellt?

 

http://git.necoro.eu/dotfiles.git/tree/.zsh/zshrc#n130

Ist aber für zsh. Für Bash google einfach mal (das können wir dir ja jetzt nicht komplett abnehmen, oder?)

----------

## Hanisch

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/samba start
> 
> rc-update add samba

 

```
# etc/init.d/samba start 

bash: etc/init.d/samba: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

 *Quote:*   

> Du solltest wirklich erst einmal Gentoo-Dokumentation lesen. Das steht da nämlich.

 

Ich habe nur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/

Gibt es noch andere Dokumentationen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Necoro

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   
> 
> /etc/init.d/samba start
> 
> rc-update add samba 
> ...

 

Du hast den Anfangsslash vergessen.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du solltest wirklich erst einmal Gentoo-Dokumentation lesen. Das steht da nämlich. 
> 
> Ich habe nur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/
> 
> Gibt es noch andere Dokumentationen?

 

Sicherlich. Aber zu dem Thema steht sogar was im Handbuch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

----------

## Hanisch

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du hast den Anfangsslash vergessen.

 

```
# /etc/init.d/samba start 

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                    [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                    [ !! ]

 * Error: starting services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                     [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                     [ ok ]

```

So jetzt hat es beim nochmaligen Versuch geklappt:

```
# /etc/init.d/samba start 

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                    [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                    [ ok ]

# rc-update add samba

 * Usage: rc-update add <script> runlevel1 [runlevel2 ...]

```

Was gebe ich denn nun hier wieder für 'runlevel1' an?

Ok. - habe es ergoogled.

```
 # rc-update add samba default
```

Und Dolphin zeigt mir auch unter Netzwerk kein Samba-Shares an. Habe  Freigaben im Gast eingerichtet, aber der Host aptosid kann den Inhalt nicht lesen. Letzteres habe ich durch Änderungen an den Berechtigungen lösen können.

Bleibt also nur noch das Problem, warum im Gast keine Samba Shares angezeigt werden. Zumindest ist jetzt eine Kommunikation via Samba zwischen Host und Gast möglich, wenn auch nur von Seiten des Hosts.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber zu dem Thema steht sogar was im Handbuch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

 

Da kann ich zum Starten von Samba nichts finden.

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Sun Mar 27, 2011 6:52 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Necoro

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Da kann ich zum Starten von Samba nichts finden.

 

Da fehlem mir die Worte   :Shocked:  Entschuldige wenn ich jetzt ausfallend werde: Aber: Bist du so dumm, oder tust du nur so? Wenn du nicht fähig bist von dem Postfix-Beispiel in der Doku auf einen allgemeinen Fall zu abstrahieren, bist du definitiv bei der falschen Distribution gelandet.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> [ ... ] bist du definitiv bei der falschen Distribution gelandet.

 

Höhö, das lese ich bei ihm nicht zum ersten mal.  :Smile: 

Nee, Hanisch, ernsthaft. Die deutschsprachigen Gentooforen sind im allgemeinen sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich im Umgangston. Nichts desto trotz kommst Du um das Lesen der Doku und um einen gewissen Grad an Mitdenken nicht herum. Das ist bei aptosid im Prinzip nicht anders. Es gibt Distributionen, die auf Anfänger ausgelegt sind. Warum nimmst Du nicht eine von denen?

----------

